# Free roam of the house



## Meesh (Oct 10, 2021)

Hi, im not here to have anyone tell me im right or wrong for how I raise my tortoises. Im here to see if anyone else houses theirs the same & give my opinion & experience on free roaming/cage free. 

I started with 2 Hermann's torts. Male & female. The pet store claimed they were "paired" and would apparently die without the other if separated so i got them both. Thats extremely false btw. Tortoises are loners, very solitary animals.. They werent paired, basically just tolerated each other.. Anyway, my female hermann didn't mind her enclosure but the male no matter what I did, how much stimulation, or realistic i made it he was not happy. Constantly climbing the walls, being destructive, & was just miserable, he wanted out. So I took him out & set up his lights to heat him while he was on the floor. He has made himself a "bed" to bask & a burrow beside the bed to sleep. He could not be happier.. His little personality has shined since then.
I bought another pair of hermanns that the same store again swore they had to be sold together bc they were "paired" & I encountered the same thing with this male. So in a completely different part of the house I did the same for him. Cant put 2 males together bc hermann males are extremely territorial & aggressive towards other males. They did happen to meet accidentally at one point. it was a bunch of bitting & ramming into each other smh. No one got hurt thank goodness. Ive been able to house multiple females but only one male in each area. 
I also have 2 Russian torts who I set up cage free & now they're thriving as well. I have nothing against tortoise enclosures. If you can make it work, id recommend it. & If they work for you, great! But if you have a restless, destructive tort & you're at your witts end having tried everything, this is last resort type option. It has to be turtle friendly meaning clean floor, No other animals can get to them, No stairs, etc... 
Like i said I am not interested in who thinks im wrong by doing this. I am curious if anyone else is doing this?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Oct 10, 2021)

Ur gonna get some feedback u dont like when you post practices that are not recommended for the safety of the animals, 
The reason being is that new members come here for correct care info and if nobody disagrees with this post then the newbies think its ok to free roam.

If you had the correct sized enclosures for them you wouldnt run into these problems


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Oct 10, 2021)

X-Ray Shows Tortoise Swallowed Turtle Charm


Lola is staying at the clinic until the object passes through his system and faces surgery if nature does not take its course.




news.sky.com


----------



## wellington (Oct 10, 2021)

Just an fyi, this forum is for helping people with the correct housing and care info. We don't let bad wrong info go uncorrected. So take the criticism with an open mind as you are not the only newbie and many need correct info not bad info. There is enough websites and other forums for that!
Now that said, it sounds more like you have designated rooms or spaces within your house to house your tortoises instead of an enclosure. Quite a few members do that. Its freely roaming the house that is very bad, dangerous and deadly. We seen enough on here to know!
As long as you have a designated area that is set up correctly for the tortoise with lights, heat, hides, etc, etc, then it's not so bad. Freely roaming the floors of your house is.


----------



## Meesh (Oct 10, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ur gonna get some feedback u dont like when you post practices that are not recommended for the safety of the animals,
> The reason being is that new members come here for correct care info and if nobody disagrees with this post then the newbies think its ok to free roam.
> 
> If you had the correct sized enclosures for them you wouldnt run into these problemah,





Chubbs the tegu said:


> You have no idea what size enclosures I have to even form that opinion. Thank you anyway


----------



## Meesh (Oct 10, 2021)

wellington said:


> Just an fyi, this forum is for helping people with the correct housing and care info. We don't let bad wrong info go uncorrected. So take the criticism with an open mind as you are not the only newbie and many need correct info not bad info. There is enough websites and other forums for that!
> Now that said, it sounds more like you have designated rooms or spaces within your house to house your tortoises instead of an enclosure. Quite a few members do that. Its freely roaming the house that is very bad, dangerous and deadly. We seen enough on here to know!
> As long as you have a designated area that is set up correctly for the tortoise with lights, heat, hides, etc, etc, then it's not so bad. Freely roaming the floors of your house is.


Your opinion is its bad. There is no "scientific data" on this. I clearly said this would be a last resort option. I said im curious if anyone else is housing the same which from posts ive seen many are! If you are not, this post is not for you. Youre not an expert & I clearly stated I dis not want your feedback. Thanks anyway though! Have a great day


----------



## wellington (Oct 10, 2021)

Then maybe enlighten us on the size you had them in. You might actually learn something from us if you open your mind and realize others may know more. 
So far you havent told us anything we didnt already know.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Oct 10, 2021)

Your very Welcome


----------



## Meesh (Oct 10, 2021)

Meesh said:


> Your opinion is its bad. There is no "scientific data" on this. I clearly said this would be a last resort option. I said im curious if anyone else is housing the same which from posts ive seen many are! If you are not, this post is not for you. Youre not an expert & I clearly stated I dis not want your feedback. Thanks anyway though! Have a great day


I did not come on here telling people to do this. I CLEARLY stated this would be a last resort option. This forum is for me too, & should be allowed to use it without people like you throwing your 2 cents in when i clearly asked for those ppl to move on. Thanks!


----------



## wellington (Oct 10, 2021)

Meesh said:


> Your opinion is its bad. There is no "scientific data" on this. I clearly said this would be a last resort option. I said im curious if anyone else is housing the same which from posts ive seen many are! If you are not, this post is not for you. Youre not an expert & I clearly stated I dis not want your feedback. Thanks anyway though! Have a great day


And like the other poster said, your going to get it anyway!
We will not let bad care go unanswered! 
If you are letting them roam your whole house then be sure you let us know when something bad happens cuz it will.
If you are housing them like I think you are, in the second part of my original post that sounds like you were too closed minded to pay attention too, then things should be fine!


----------



## Meesh (Oct 10, 2021)

wellington said:


> Then maybe enlighten us on the size you had them in. You might actually learn something from us if you open your mind and realize others may know more.
> So far you havent told us anything we didnt already know.


One hermann in a 6' by 8' enclosure. And thats the point i am not trying to learn something about enclosures. I clearly stated I was curious if anyone else was doing this. That's it. I am not trying to be rude to anyone & i know you and others provide great feedback to people but when someone comes on here saying they don't want that, then dont please. Everytime i post someth on here I get 4 or 5 self proclaimed "tortoise experts" forcing unwanted opinions


----------



## wellington (Oct 10, 2021)

Meesh said:


> One hermann in a 6' by 8' enclosure. And thats the point i am not trying to learn something about enclosures. I clearly stated I was curious if anyone else was doing this. That's it. I am not trying to be rude to anyone & i know you and others provide great feedback to people but when someone comes on here saying they don't want that, then dont please. Everytime i post someth on here I get 4 or 5 self proclaimed "tortoise experts" forcing unwanted opinions


First, no one on here claims to be an expert. Second, neither are you! 
Maybe if you are getting opinions you don't like, then open your mind to the fact that you don't know better then the members on here with more years caring for tortoises then you have been alive. 
We will not let incorrect info go by without being corrected. Too many newbies could see your threads and think it's okay. 
If you are wrong, someone or many someones will be posting the correct info. 
That's what this forum is about! Giving correct info and helping people do things right so they can enjoy a long healthy life with their tort.
Btw, I did house my first leopard in a large closet on the floor. It was set up the same way any other enclosure would be set up and he could not get out to roam any other areas. Substrate, heat, lights, humidity, etc. Nothing wrong with that, if that's what you are doing. Lots of members do basements or rooms for winter housing. As long as it's set up correctly for the tortoise and then are held to that particular area only.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Oct 10, 2021)

Meesh said:


> One hermann in a 6' by 8' enclosure. And thats the point i am not trying to learn something about enclosures. I clearly stated I was curious if anyone else was doing this. That's it. I am not trying to be rude to anyone & i know you and others provide great feedback to people but when someone comes on here saying they don't want that, then dont please. Everytime i post someth on here I get 4 or 5 self proclaimed "tortoise experts" forcing unwanted opinions


Well 6' x8' is something well above our minimum requirement of 4' x8'. Also if you pay attention to your tort they will let you know when they outgrow their enclosure. Temper tantrums involve moving, knocking down, climbing over, and just plain wrecking all the things we add. My 2 year old leopard moved his humid hide hide like it was a solo cup.


----------



## Meesh (Oct 10, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Well 6' x8' is something well above our minimum requirement of 4' x8'. Also if you pay attention to your tort they will let you know when they outgrow their enclosure. Temper tantrums involve moving, knocking down, climbing over, and just plain wrecking all the things we add. My 2 year old leopard moved his humid hide hide like it was a solo cup.


Aww, leopard torts are beautiful!!? ive always wanted one but ive had my hands full with hermanns.. & yes they're extremely strong, I named one of my male hermanns, "Tank" lol he just plows through where he wants to go. i was out of ideas trying to make him happy before I let him out. I tried rocks, logs, pebbles, different substrate to dig, a ball, multiple hides, nothing amused this guy. He loves to walk, sometimes he walks for what seems like miles then returns to his heat lamp to bask or sleep. Hes completely calmed down & let his personality shine. Like i said in my post I wouldn't recommend it and should only be used as a last resort but it has worked for tank and turned him into a completely different, happy tort


----------



## Meesh (Oct 10, 2021)

wellington said:


> First, no one on here claims to be an expert. Second, neither are you!
> Maybe if you are getting opinions you don't like, then open your mind to the fact that you don't know better then the members on here with more years caring for tortoises then you have been alive.
> We will not let incorrect info go by without being corrected. Too many newbies could see your threads and think it's okay.
> If you are wrong, someone or many someones will be posting the correct info.
> ...


I never claimed to be an expert. When someone clearly states they don't want your opinions on if they're doing someth right or wrong, respect that! I came on here trying to talk to others who house similar. That's it! Save your advice for those who ask for it* lol omg this is getting awkward & weird


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Meesh (Oct 10, 2021)

Meesh said:


> I never claimed to be an expert. When someone clearly states they don't want your opinions on if they're doing someth right or wrong, respect that! I came on here trying to talk to others who house similar. That's it! Save your advice for those who ask for it* lol omg this is getting awkward & weird





Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 334371


?


----------



## Krista S (Oct 10, 2021)

Meesh said:


> Hi, im not here to have anyone tell me im right or wrong for how I raise my tortoises. Im here to see if anyone else houses theirs the same & give my opinion & experience on free roaming/cage free.
> 
> I started with 2 Hermann's torts. Male & female. The pet store claimed they were "paired" and would apparently die without the other if separated so i got them both. Thats extremely false btw. Tortoises are loners, very solitary animals.. They werent paired, basically just tolerated each other.. Anyway, my female hermann didn't mind her enclosure but the male no matter what I did, how much stimulation, or realistic i made it he was not happy. Constantly climbing the walls, being destructive, & was just miserable, he wanted out. So I took him out & set up his lights to heat him while he was on the floor. He has made himself a "bed" to bask & a burrow beside the bed to sleep. He could not be happier.. His little personality has shined since then.
> I bought another pair of hermanns that the same store again swore they had to be sold together bc they were "paired" & I encountered the same thing with this male. So in a completely different part of the house I did the same for him. Cant put 2 males together bc hermann males are extremely territorial & aggressive towards other males. They did happen to meet accidentally at one point. it was a bunch of bitting & ramming into each other smh. No one got hurt thank goodness. Ive been able to house multiple females but only one male in each area.
> ...


I know you said you just want to know if anyone else is doing this, but I am curious and have a couple questions. I don’t currently do what you describe, but I have a Hermann’s tortoise as well and have been considering converting his bedroom into an “enclosure”. He’s in an approx 4ft x 7ft enclosure right now, and to give anything bigger, it seems like moving him to the floor is the most economical and easiest way to accomplish this. I envision having something lining the floor of his bedroom and substrate on top of the lining and I‘d have barriers so he can’t leave his bedroom. Is this what you’re doing or do your tortoises literally have free range of multiple rooms? If you do something more like the bedroom conversion I’m thinking of doing, I would love to hear more about what you used to line the floors and pictures of your setup. Do you use substrate? What have you found to be the best way to maintain the heat requirements they need in a large space? I haven’t been able to come across much information or examples on converting a room into a tortoise enclosure.


----------



## wellington (Oct 10, 2021)

Meesh said:


> I never claimed to be an expert. When someone clearly states they don't want your opinions on if they're doing someth right or wrong, respect that! I came on here trying to talk to others who house similar. That's it! Save your advice for those who ask for it* lol omg this is getting awkward & weird


Again, that's not what this forum is about, letting wrong, bad, dangerous info sit on this forum without corrections. There are other forums that will let you get away with putting your torts in danger and say nothing. That is not thi forum. So if you think that is what you will get on thiz forum, you won't. So get used to it. 
Btw, did you give the Male enough Tim's to even settle into a new enclosure without the female being around for him to hassle? Tortoises do everything slow. Giving him enough time to realize there was no one else in his territory probably would have settled him down. Months sometimes it can take.


----------



## Meesh (Oct 10, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> X-Ray Shows Tortoise Swallowed Turtle Charm
> 
> 
> Lola is staying at the clinic until the object passes through his system and faces surgery if nature does not take its course.
> ...


Is this a link of a sick tort who swallowed something off a floor


Krista S said:


> I know you said you just want to know if anyone else is doing this, but I am curious and have a couple questions. I don’t currently do what you describe, but I have a Hermann’s tortoise as well and have been considering converting his bedroom into an “enclosure”. He’s in an approx 4ft x 7ft enclosure right now, and to give anything bigger, it seems like moving him to the floor is the most economical and easiest way to accomplish this. I envision having something lining the floor of his bedroom and substrate on top of the lining and I‘d have barriers so he can’t leave his bedroom. Is this what you’re doing or do your tortoises literally have free range of multiple rooms? If you do something more like the bedroom conversion I’m thinking of doing, I would love to hear more about what you used to line the floors and pictures of your setup. Do you use substrate? What have you found to be the best way to maintain the heat requirements they need in a large space? I haven’t been able to come across much information or examples on converting a room into a tortoise enclosure.


Yes! I gave him my spare room. I put a tarp down & use the same substrate from his enclosure. I also let him roam the back yard which is close to his room thru a sliding glass door in the hallway so he has to cross the hallway to go out so I always make sure the floor is clean of any small objects. But at night I block it off so he is only in his area


----------



## wellington (Oct 10, 2021)

I too would love to know if you actually give them a proper home within a confined room or do they just roam the house?
Like I said before, one is okay the other isnt. You have yet to confirm the way you do it.


----------



## Meesh (Oct 10, 2021)

wellington said:


> Again, that's not what this forum is about, letting wrong, bad, dangerous info sit on this forum without corrections. There are other forums that will let you get away with putting your torts in danger and say nothing. That is not thi forum. So if you think that is what you will get on thiz forum, you won't. So get used to it.
> Btw, did you give the Male enough Tim's to even settle into a new enclosure without the female being around for him to hassle? Tortoises do everything slow. Giving him enough time to realize there was no one else in his territory probably would have settled him down. Months sometimes it can take.


You are so far talking out your backside it's unreal.. none of my tortoises are in any sort of danger. I did NOT come on her promoting free roaming so back up. Good God I should be able to come on here and talk to ppl who house similar without bored folks like yourself. Please move on with your unwanted opinions already. Have a great day


----------



## wellington (Oct 10, 2021)

Meesh said:


> You are so far talking out your backside it's unreal.. none of my tortoises are in any sort of danger. I did NOT come on her promoting free roaming so back up. Good God I should be able to come on here and talk to ppl who house similar without bored folks like yourself. Please move on with your unwanted opinions already. Have a great day


I think you need to get over it. If you would have read my first post completely without such attitude, you would have answered that you house them in the way that I feel is okay. Pull your head out and lose the attitude and half these posts wouldn't have even been written!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 10, 2021)

@Meesh : If you go back and re-read the title of your post, you'll understand why we're being negative about your thread. Also, you didn't really explain so we all could understand.

So now, after reading the whole thread, I think what you're saying is that you have set up a room for each tortoise, and the whole room is the enclosure? You've made it safe for a tortoise with lights and heat, etc. 

Now, if you go back and re-read Wellington's original answer to your first post, you'll see that she has agreed that setting up a safe room for the tortoise is an ok thing, but allowing the tortoise to have the whole house is not.


----------



## wellington (Oct 10, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> @Meesh : If you go back and re-read the title of your post, you'll understand why we're being negative about your thread. Also, you didn't really explain so we all could understand.
> 
> So now, after reading the whole thread, I think what you're saying is that you have set up a room for each tortoise, and the whole room is the enclosure? You've made it safe for a tortoise with lights and heat, etc.
> 
> Now, if you go back and re-read Wellington's original answer to your first post, you'll see that she has agreed that setting up a safe room for the tortoise is an ok thing, but allowing the tortoise to have the whole house is not.


Glad to see you were able to get it.


----------



## Meesh (Oct 10, 2021)

wellington said:


> I think you need to get over it. If you would have read my first post completely without such attitude, you would have answered that you house them in the way that I feel is okay. Pull your head out and lose the attitude and half these posts wouldn't have even been written!!!


They shouldn't have been written anyway when the first sentence said not to post your unwanted opinions. Ppl should be able to come on here without being bombarded by ppl like you! You're the reason some don't even post!! & why i never used to. & why ppl like me feel the need to even start out a post with "save.your bullcrap" I did not come on here promoting free roaming, if I had, you would be justified. But I didn't and I clearly stated I ONLY wanted to communicate with ppl who house similar. Apparently that escaped you. SMH when someone tells you they don't want your opinion, respect it!! Common sense.


----------



## wellington (Oct 10, 2021)

Meesh said:


> They shouldn't have been written anyway when the first sentence said not to post your unwanted opinions. Ppl should be able to come on here without being bombarded by ppl like you! You're the reason some don't even post!! & why i never used to. & why ppl like me feel the need to even start out a post with "save.your bullcrap" I did not come on here promoting free roaming, if I had, you would be justified. But I didn't and I clearly stated I ONLY wanted to communicate with ppl who house similar. Apparently that escaped you. SMH when someone tells you they don't want your opinion, respect it!! Common sense.


I'm done now. It's not going to happen! It's not what this forum is about and you are just wanting to control what people can say and it's not up to you! 
You don't like it then don't post!


----------



## Meesh (Oct 10, 2021)

wellington said:


> I'm done now. It's not going to happen! It's not what this forum is about and you are just wanting to control what people can say and it's not up to you!
> You don't like it then don't post!


But it did happen bc i posted it.. And asking you to keep your unwanted opinions to yourself is not trying to control what people say lol omg.. Weird!!


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Oct 11, 2021)

Meesh said:


> Is this a link of a sick tort who swallowed something off a floor
> 
> Yes! I gave him my spare room. I put a tarp down & use the same substrate from his enclosure. I also let him roam the back yard which is close to his room thru a sliding glass door in the hallway so he has to cross the hallway to go out so I always make sure the floor is clean of any small objects. But at night I block it off so he is only in his area


Yep it is why we don't like roaming. Dedicating a whole room to them is a different thing. My wife even asked why did I pretty up the outdoor enclosure for my leopard and not my Russian. She does understand the Russian requires almost prison level accommodations due to their escape ability. The leopard is gentle to the hostas cause he hides under them!


----------



## Tom (Oct 11, 2021)

Meesh said:


> Hi, im not here to have anyone tell me im right or wrong for how I raise my tortoises. Im here to see if anyone else houses theirs the same & give my opinion & experience on free roaming/cage free.


You don't get to decide what the comments are on public forum. It seems like you've made this post and thread to stir up arguments. You knew darn well that several of us would speak up against "free roaming" loose in a house, which is what your thread title suggests. Then after a whole page of arguing and saucy back talk, you admit that your tortoises are not free roaming, and in fact you've simply made safe, dedicated enclosures for them on the floor in various rooms of your house. Thats not free roaming, and you know its not. Your tortoises are not "cage free" roaming loose in your house. They are simply in large cages made using the floor and walls of your home. It sure seems like you were/are intentionally stirring up arguments and attention. If not then your thread title would have been something like: "Large Tortoise Enclosures Made On The Floor In My House", or "Anyone else making large tortoise enclosure out of rooms in their house?"

If you don't want anyone telling you that you are right or wrong for how you raise your tortoises, then I would advise you not to post about how you raise your tortoises on a public tortoise forum with tens of thousands of members all over the world. I think what you meant to say is: Please only comment if you are going to tell me what I want to hear. That ain't how this works. I get told I'm wrong several times a year, and most of the time the person telling me is absolutely right, and has good intentions for doing so. What you ought to do is post pics and more explanation of how you are doing it. The elements that are good will inspire and help others. The elements that are potentially bad or dangerous will be pointed out to you, and you can make your own enclosures even better. THAT is how this forum works. If you already think you are doing it perfectly and already know everything, then no need to post here asking for feedback.

You are right on for figuring out that adults males aren't going to get along, and that your pet store is clueless about selling them in pairs. You are also doing it right by making large enclosures for your tortoises. My question is: Why are you giving repeat business to people who you know are doing harm to animals and giving terrible advice?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Oct 11, 2021)

Meesh said:


> They shouldn't have been written anyway when the first sentence said not to post your unwanted opinions. Ppl should be able to come on here without being bombarded by ppl like you! You're the reason some don't even post!! & why i never used to. & why ppl like me feel the need to even start out a post with "save.your bullcrap" I did not come on here promoting free roaming, if I had, you would be justified. But I didn't and I clearly stated I ONLY wanted to communicate with ppl who house similar. Apparently that escaped you. SMH when someone tells you they don't want your opinion, respect it!! Common sense.


Damn it!!! You are going to fight even *AFTER* everyone is agreeing with you and trying to understand what you mean. You don't have the right to tell ppl (as you call them) not to reply to your post...that is exactly why we spend hours reading posts from arrogant insulting newcomers like yourself, so we can make sure to let all the other newcomers know that tortoises on the floor of any house is not alright.
And I'm telling you I don't like what you say...so do not respond to my comments...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Oct 11, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Damn it!!! You are going to fight even *AFTER* everyone is agreeing with you and trying to understand what you mean. You don't have the right to tell ppl (as you call them) not to reply to your post...that is exactly why we spend hours reading posts from arrogant insulting newcomers like yourself, so we can make sure to let all the other newcomers know that tortoises on the floor of any house is not alright.
> And I'm telling you I don't like what you say...so do not respond to my comments...


----------



## Meesh (Oct 13, 2021)

Tom said:


> You don't get to decide what the comments are on public forum. It seems like you've made this post and thread to stir up arguments. You knew darn well that several of us would speak up against "free roaming" loose in a house, which is what your thread title suggests. Then after a whole page of arguing and saucy back talk, you admit that your tortoises are not free roaming, and in fact you've simply made safe, dedicated enclosures for them on the floor in various rooms of your house. Thats not free roaming, and you know its not. Your tortoises are not "cage free" roaming loose in your house. They are simply in large cages made using the floor and walls of your home. It sure seems like you were/are intentionally stirring up arguments and attention. If not then your thread title would have been something like: "Large Tortoise Enclosures Made On The Floor In My House", or "Anyone else making large tortoise enclosure out of rooms in their house?"
> 
> If you don't want anyone telling you that you are right or wrong for how you raise your tortoises, then I would advise you not to post about how you raise your tortoises on a public tortoise forum with tens of thousands of members all over the world. I think what you meant to say is: Please only comment if you are going to tell me what I want to hear. That ain't how this works. I get told I'm wrong several times a year, and most of the time the person telling me is absolutely right, and has good intentions for doing so. What you ought to do is post pics and more explanation of how you are doing it. The elements that are good will inspire and help others. The elements that are potentially bad or dangerous will be pointed out to you, and you can make your own enclosures even better. THAT is how this forum works. If you already think you are doing it perfectly and already know everything, then no need to post here asking for feedback.
> 
> You are right on for figuring out that adults males aren't going to get along, and that your pet store is clueless about selling them in pairs. You are also doing it right by making large enclosures for your tortoises. My question is: Why are you giving repeat business to people who you know are doing harm to animals and giving terrible advice?


If you read the post your ignorant comment doesnt make sense with you saying my terrible advice? Are you special? Lol I did not give anyone "advice" i came.on here saying what i do. Which none of you are going to change and asked to speak to similar housing ppl which after getting all kinds of messeges is ALOT!!! THEY JUST DIDNT WANA COMMENT BC OF ALL THESE SELF PROCLAIMED TORTOISE EXPERTS who think their opinions are gold and law lol .. Its common sense when someone asks you to keep your bs to yourself, move on lol y'all must be bored bro smh


----------



## Meesh (Oct 13, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 334442


Who are you to tell anyone what to do with their animals is they do not ask you for that? Get over yourself. Everybody? I responded to wellington ... Easy. I dont care if im a newcomer as you say, I have just as much right to be here as you! Who do you think you are


----------



## MirmaDavis (Oct 13, 2021)

Meesh said:


> One hermann in a 6' by 8' enclosure. And thats the point i am not trying to learn something about enclosures. I clearly stated I was curious if anyone else was doing this. That's it. I am not trying to be rude to anyone & i know you and others provide great feedback to people but when someone comes on here saying they don't want that, then dont please. Everytime i post someth on here I get 4 or 5 self proclaimed "tortoise experts" forcing unwanted opinions


?


----------



## SanctuaryHills (Oct 13, 2021)

I'm blessed with the South Fla weather so this isn't really a problem I face, but I am curious to hear from the folks with indoor enclosures. Specially those that have bigger breeds. 

1) Doesn't the smell become a problem?
2) What are the major dangers associated with letting a tortoise free roam the house (not that I would anyway, read point #1)


----------

